# Great week with Tidal Surge



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

It's been a awesome week on Galveston bay if your throwing Tidal Surge. Great boxes of fish all week. Fish are on the same summer pattern deep shell. This has pretty much been the game for a while now so nothing new there. The difference is the water is clearing up now and I have swapped my go to colors to Guano(COC) and Plum with chartreuse tail. I've been using Tidal Surge 1/4 and 1/8 jig heads. The reds have been running also so we have been getting in on some of that action. Those bulls really show how good these jig heads are. Get down and grab a few packs of Tidal Surge it's time to go fishing. Here are a few pics. Didn't take pics every day this week but here is a couple of days it's been like this all week.

I have some days open if anyone is interested.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

These have seen a little action


----------

